
Nvidia RTX 3000 launch details leak – and AMD could be in big trouble - tux1968
https://www.techradar.com/news/nvidia-rtx-3000-launch-details-leak-and-amd-could-be-in-big-trouble
======
gigatexal
Clickbait article of no significance: if it is a huge success so what? Will
knowing this cause you to “win” by getting in line to be the first to buy at
huge gouging markup? Nope. So just wait for benchmarks like everyone else.

~~~
sp332
I thought this sounded like a wccftech headline, and sure enough, that's the
source. I'm extra skeptical because nvidia has been limiting memory (and
cooling) on consumer cards specifically so that researchers would have to buy
the marked-up pro cards for machine learning.

